

What Is the Truck Factor of Popular GitHub Applications? A First Assessment [pdf] - rbanffy
https://peerj.com/preprints/1233v1.pdf

======
detaro
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9874503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9874503)

